# We finally got a chance to go fishing with a 4 Pompano reward…



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Sunday evening go get sand fleas. Monday morning let them go. Monday evening go get sand fleas. Tuesday morning let them go. Tuesday evening go get sand fleas. Wednesday morning we went fishing! Finally felt the rain was over enough to go. But was barely set up this morning when we got caught in a rain storm. Got a little wet, oh well. Morning turned out nice and is soon as the storm passed, got our first Pompano and it was a big one, 18 1/2 inches. Catfish started right away. I think we caught them all, at least three dozen or more throughout the day. Lost count. Caught our next Pompano pretty quick and then a long lull. Snagged a large ray. Only two lady fish all day. Last pomp was also really nice at 17 1/2 inches. Got a whiting and a ground mullet along the way too. Finished the day with four pompano, two ladyfish, one whiting, one ground mullet, one ray, and too many catfish. All fish was caught on live sand fleas. Thanks JC for all you have taught me.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some nice ones there. I got lucky & caught a 20"er my personal best.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job right there!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice mess of fish you got there.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Learn something new everyday. 
When reading your post I was thinking you probably don't know the difference between ground mullet and whiting. Ground mullet are not found in the gulf typically. 
Then I see the pics. Sure enough that's one of each. Good deal on the catches! People way understate the food quality of whiting and ground mullet are not so bad either. 
I never have the patience to fight thru that many catfish. After about a dozen I'm outta there lol 

Good Job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Glad to see that they are still here in decent numbers. Way to go on the big ones and bonus whiting !


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought the pompano had left the area. Very nice day for you!
Cheers.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job FFP. The sand fleas are thick right now. I just wish the conditions were better when I'm off work! Glad yall got em.


----------



## JT86907 (May 29, 2015)

Great looking catch! Where did you land these? I tried last weekend on Grayton Beach near Destin and the Junegrass was horrible.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Which beach did you fish, thanks.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Some nice ones there. I got lucky & caught a 20"er my personal best.


A couple years ago I caught a 20" Pompano also. Beautiful looking fish...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

pompanostradamus said:


> Great job FFP. The sand fleas are thick right now. I just wish the conditions were better when I'm off work! Glad yall got em.


I hear you on the fishing time vs work time. You're right the sand fleas are everywhere right now.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

fishmagician said:


> Which beach did you fish, thanks.


Gulf Shores area.


----------

